# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار الصحف  الصادرة صباح الجمعة 12 يونيو 2015

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يخسر تجربة الاولمبي التونسي بهدف من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 90


الحكم ينقض هدف للمريخ بحجة التسلل من ديديه

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 خسر المريخ تجربته الثانية ضد المنتخب الاولمبي التونسي بهدف دون مقابل في الدقيقة 90 من زمن المقابلة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم على ملعب المنزه و كان الحكم قد نقض له هدفا احرزه ديديه بداع التسلل و صرف النظر عن ركلة جزاء مع اللاعب راجي عبد العاطي في الدقيقة 20 من الحصة الثانية


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غارزيتو ينتقد حكم مباراته الودية امام منتخب تونس امس

وجه الفرنسي غارزيتو مدرب المريخ انتقادات حاده للحكم التونسي الذي ادار المباراة الودية التي جمعت الفرقة الحمراء أمام الأولمبي التونسي مساء اليوم بتونس وقال غارزيتو إن الحكم أفسد المباراة بقراراته الخاطئة التي حرم من خلالها نجوم الفريق من التسجيل في أكثر من فرصة وذكر غارزيتو أنه لم يفكر في النتيجة وإنما سعى لإشراك اكبر عدد من عناصره في التجربة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غارزيتو ينصب عمر بخيت كابتنا للمريخ

ارتدى عمر بخيت  لاعب المريخ  شارة القيادة في مباراة الفرقة الحمراء الودية مساء امس الخميس أمام الاولمبي التونسي والتي انتهت بخسارة الأحمر بهدف وكان عمر بخيت شارك منذ البداية في المباراة قبل أن يترك مكانه في الشوط الثاني ليرتدي راجي عبد العاطي شارة القيادة بدلاً
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
المريخ يتدرب صباح اليوم بتونس



يواصل فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تنفيذ برنامجه الإعدادي للقسم الثاني من الموسم حيث ينتظر أن يؤدي مراناً صباح اليوم على الملعب الملحق بفندق قصر قرطاج مقر اقامة البعثة فيما سيخضع اللاعبون للراحة في الفترة المسائية على أن يؤدي الفريق تدريباً صباح غدٍ السبت على نفس الملحق لتغادر البعثة بعد ذلك تونس في طريق العودة للخرطوم حيث ينتظر ان تصل البعثة للخرطوم صباح الاحد.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

عمر بخيت قائداً للمريخ أمام الأولمبي التونسي



ارتدى عمر بخيت قائد الهلال السابق ولاعب المريخ الحالي شارة القيادة في مباراة الفرقة الحمراء الودية مساء اليوم الخميس أمام الاولمبي التونسي والتي انتهت بخسارة الأحمر بهدف وكان عمر بخيت شارك منذ البداية في المباراة قبل أن يترك مكانه في الشوط الثاني ليرتدي راجي عبد العاطي شارة القيادة بدلاً عنه، يذكر أن عمر بخيت كان انتقل للمريخ في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية الأخيرة بعد أن كان لعب لأهلي الخرطوم لمدة ستة أشهر عقب انتهاء عقده مع الهلال في نوفمبر من العام الماضي.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الفرنسي غارزيتو: المريخ يملك 13 لاعباً جاهزين حتى الآن



كشف الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ أنه حالياً يملك 13 لاعباً فقط جاهزين من أجل الاعتماد عليهم في الاستحقاقات التي تنتظر الفريق في الخرطوم عقب وصول البعثة الخرطوم وتحديداً لقاء أهلي الخرطوم في كأس السودان مشيراً إلى أن بقية اللاعبين لم تكتمل جاهزيتهم البدنية بعد مشيراً إلى أن هؤلاء اللاعبين في حاجة لعمل أكثر على الصعيد البدني في المرحلة المقبلة وذكر غارزيتو أن لاعبين مثل راجي عبد العاطي ومحمد سيلا وعمر بخيت يحتاجون لعمل إضافي على صعيد اللياقة البدنية حتى يكونوا في الفورمة، وأوضح غارزيتو أنه سيكون حريصاً على تكثيف برنامج الجرعات البدنية للاعبين حتى يكون الفريق في قمة الجاهزية عند العودة للخرطوم والاستعداد لخوض المباريات الصعبة التي تنتظره على صعيد الدوري الممتاز ودوري الأبطال.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

مدرب المريخ ينتقد حكم مباراة الأولمبي التونسي

 

انتقد الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ طاقم التحكيم الذي أدار المباراة الودية التي جمعت الفرقة الحمراء أمام الأولمبي التونسي مساء اليوم بتونس وقال غارزيتو إن الحكم أفسد المباراة بقراراته الخاطئة التي حرم من خلالها نجوم الفريق من التسجيل في أكثر من فرصة وذكر غارزيتو أنه لم يفكر في النتيجة وإنما سعى لإشراك اكبر عدد من عناصره في التجربة وأفاد غارزيتو أن اعداد المريخ حتى الآن يمضي بصورة مثالية ووفق ما خطط له، وامتدح غارزيتو ثلاثي الفريق الرديف شيبون ومازن شمس الفلاح وابراهومة وقال إنهم قدموا مردوداً جيداً في التجربة مشيراً إلى أنهم يملكون الكثير لتقديمه للفريق في المرحلة المقبلة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

المريخ يخسر تجربة الاولمبي التونسي بهدف



خسر المريخ تجربته الودية التي خاضها مساء اليوم امام الاولمبي التونسي بهدف جاء في الدقيقة الاخيرة من عمر المباراة من ركلة جزاء واقيمت المباراة على ملعب المنزه بتونس، وقدم المريخ مباراة جيدة طوال الشوطين واتاح مدربه الفرنسي غارزيتو الفرصة لعدد كبير من اللاعبين للمشاركة في التجربة، وسيختتم المريخ معسكره الحالي بتونس حيث يتدرب صباح غدٍ الجمعة ويؤدي مراناً آخر صباح السبت على أن تعود بعثته للخرطوم يوم الأحد.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

مولودية العلمة يتعاقد مع الحارس بوصوف



أكد رئيس مجلس إدارة مولودية العلمة، حركات عبد الرزاق، توصله إلى اتفاق نهائي مع حارس أولمبي المدية بوصوف، يقضي بتقمص ألوان “البابية” لمدة موسمين، مضيفا أن اللاعب سيكون حاضرا قريبا في مدينة العلمة من أجل الإمضاء على العقد، وهذا بعد تأجيل ذلك بسبب عدم حدوث تسليم المهام بينه وبين الرئيس السابق هرادة عراس الموجود حاليا في تونس وحسب ما قالته الإدارة، فإنها لا تزال في رحلة البحث عن حارس ثان بعد توصلها إلى قناعة الاستغناء عن خدمات الحارس المغترب محساس طارق رغم ارتباطه إلى غاية شهر جوان 2016. وشرعت تشكيلة “البابية” في تربص العاصمة بحضور عدد قليل جدا من اللاعبين في انتظار تكملة المجموعة قبل الذهاب إلى العاصمة المصرية القاهرة، يوم الأربعاء المقبل، من أجل الدخول في معسكر مغلق ثان لمدة أسبوع واحد، تحضيرا لمواجهة المريخ يوم 26 جوان القادم في ملعب أم درمان.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الارباب يهاجم يوسف السماني عبر همس الضفاف اليوم الجمعة في سودانا فوق



قلت البارحة بأن الحديث عن الديون لحديث ذو شجون ولأنَّه كذلك فإنَّني لست بمتعجل للحديث حوله وبخاصَّة لأنه سيكون بمثابة هدف ذهبي وإن عزف الناس عن الهدف الذهبي وعادوا بحليمة إلى الأوقات الإضافية القديمة من جديد .
وكنت قد قلت بأن مثلث كردونة هو خصم على صاحبه الذي لا يحتمل خصماً ولا ضرباً وقديماً قيل بأن عدواً عاقلاً خير من صديق جاهل وإن كان لي من تعديل ، صفوي نخبوي ، فإنَّني أسمي نفسي خصماً فلست والله عدواً لأحد إذ وطنت نفسي وألزمتها أن تكون عدَّوة لصفات الخلق وما يأتون به من سلوك لا يحمد ونهيتها في حزم وحسم وعزم أن تكون على عداوة لأحد .
” وطلب مجلس إدارة الهلال بتوفير قيمة إيجار طائرة خاصة لنقل الهلال للكنغو لملاقاة مازيمبي وقمت بالإتصال بالأخ أشرف سيدأحمد الكاردينال وطلبت منه أن يدفع قيمة إيجار الطائرة البالغة سبعة وثمانون ألف جنيه ” هكذا قال يوسف السماني .
والواضح بأن هذه المعلومات غير دقيقة ويشوبها الكثير من الخواء والضعف والهوان … فأنا لا أذكر أو لا أعرف ، متى طلب مجلس الهلال من لجنة دعم أو أفراد إيجار طائرة أو دفع قيمة إيجارها فهذا لا يحسن أن يأتي من مجلس يحترم هلاله ثم نفسه .
ولربما أن أحداً قد إدَّعى ذلك على المجلس ولكن ذلك لا يهم ويجب ألا يصرفنا عن موضوعنا الأساسي يا يوسف يا سماني .. ما دام السيد أشرف سيد أحمد الكاردينال قطباً هلالياً معروفاً وداعماً دائماً فلماذا تتصل به أنت ولا يتصل به الأخ الدكتور الصادق الهادي المهدي رئيس اللجنة أو الأخ الدكتور حسن علي عيسى أو الأخ الدكتور أحمد دولة أو الأخ سعد عثمان العمدة وهو وقت ذاك أمين مال المجلس وأحسب أنه قد كان عضواً في اللجنة أو هكذا يفترض أن يكون .
ورجل يتبرع بأجرة طائرة تقل  الفريق أولا يستحق ، وهو المحب والعاشق للإعلان والكاميرات ، أقول أولا يستحق إتصالاً من رئيس مجلس الإدارة أم أنكم قد طلبتم من الأرباب ذلك فرفض .
ويا يوسف يا سماني يبدو أنَّك تتحدث من الذاكرة لا غيرها … وأنا كذلك ورغم أنَّني موقن مما قلته وأقوله فإن كل ما أقوله وتقوله ينتظر التحقق والبحث .
لبومباشى سافر الهلال إليها بالخطوط الأثيوبية ، هكذا تقول ذاكرتي ، وزامبيا سافرنا إليها بالخطوط السودانية خواتيم رمضان وكانت الطائرة من أجل أن يلحق اللاعبون بالعيد مع أسرهم وقد كانت القيمة على ما أذكر مائة وخمسة وعشرون ألف دولار إجتهد فيها الأخوان الكابتن سيد أحمد الرشيد عضو المجلس وأزهري كمبال القطب الهلالي بكل المقاييس .
والسؤال يا يوسف يا سماني أيُّ طائرة يمكن أن يكون إيجارها سبع وثمانون ألف من الجنيهات … راجع حساباتك وحسابات كردونة ثم عد إلينا بالجديد بعد عودة زعيمكم كردونة .
أما ما نسبته إلى إبنك أحمد فوالله إنني  لأحار فيك …. يا أخي ، كما قلت وأؤكده أنا ، كثير الظهور في إذاعتكم فهل كان الأمر يحتاج لأن يأتيني الابن أحمد ولماذا لم تطلب مني ما زعمت أنك قد طلب مني وكنت تطلب مني ما هو أكثر من ذلك ، لا تقحم الابن أحمد في هذا الذي بيننا وإن أردت فإنَّني أوقفك في محطة فصلتها بنفسك :ـ يا ريس إعتبره ولدك أو تدري من هو هذا الذي طلبت مني أن أعتبره ولدي إنه الابن أحمد يوم سافر في طائرة الهلال إلى زامبيا … طلبت منك ما حددناه من رسوم إسمية على المرافقين فجاء ردُّك هذا وكان لمصروفات السفر والنثرية أما أن أكون قد قلت له ”
ويا يوسف يا سماني وحتى لا يكثر الكلام فإن رئيس الهلال المفترض فيهأن يقبل ويرحب بأي تبرع أو دعم من أي عضو أو مشجع طالما جاء ذلك التبرع أو الدعم وفق الآداب المرعية وصلاح إدريس لم يقل بأن الهلال العظيم شركة من شركاته المعروفة بالجغرافيا والتاريخ ولكن ما رأيك فيمن أطلقوا على إستاد الهلال ( الجديد ) أو الخيال حتى إشعار آخر …. اسم جوهرة الكاردينال …. ده إسمه شنو …. مش شركة من شركات الكاردينال برضو .
ويا يوسف السماني واحد من أخطاء الأرباب عدم متابعته لحقوق الهلال طرف الرياضية 104 عرفت أم أنك تريد التفاصيل …. وما زلت أقول لك بأن تعاملي المالي معك قد كان طريقاً ذا اتجاه واحد … وأعجب أن لا تكون قد فعمتها ولك كل الحق في أن تناهضها وحينها يكون الصراع وتكون المقارعة التي لا تقبل مبادرة أو أي تنازلات .
شمات الريح على النوَّارعبير شال الجنا وأسبل
عناقيد شهَّت الأطيـــــار تعمِّر مهرجــــان الطَّل
كفاك فيك الضلام يحتارقمر شاقِّي الأماسي قبل
قدر ما ختَّو فوقك نارحــلات نتكرَّفك صندل
حميَّد
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية



يستقبل ملعب إستاد الكاملين في الخامسة من عصر اليوم الجمعة اللقاء الذي يجمع أهلي مدني وضيفه الأمل عطبرة في أولى مباريات الفريقين في القسم الثاني من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، ويبحث كل فريق عن الفوز في مباراة اليوم والحصول على أول ثلاث نقاط في القسم الثاني ومن ثم البحث عن مركز متقدم بنهاية المسابقة، يدخل أهلي مدني المباراة وفي رصيده 15 نقطة في المركز الحادي عشر، أما الامل عطبرة فيدخل اللقاء في المركز الثاني عشر برصيد 14 نقطة وأكمل الفريقان تحضيراتهما لمباراة اليوم وكل يسعى لتحقيق الفوز والحصول على أول ثلاث نقاط في الجولة الأولى من الدور الثاني للممتاز.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية




يؤدي منتخبنا الوطني مرانه الرئيسي مساء اليوم استعداداً لمواجهة سيراليون يوم الاحد في الجولة الأولى من التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات الامم الأفريقية عام 2017 بالجابون ويشارك في المران كل اللاعبين بمن فيهم نجوم الهلال والمريخ والذين انضموا للتحضيرات في مران الأمس بعد عودتهم من تونس وسيركز مازدا من خلال المران على تطبيق الخطة التي ينوي الاعتماد عليها في لقاء سيراليون مع التأمين على العناصر التي ستشارك منذ البداية في المباراة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

مهاجم بولتون الانجليزي يقود سيراليون امام منتخبنا



وصل النجم السيراليوني محمد كامارا مهاجم بولتون الانجليزي إلى الخرطوم مساء اليوم للحاق بمنتخب بلاده الذي يواجه منتخبنا يوم الاحد في الجولة الاولى من التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس الامم عام 2017 بالجابون، وكان المنتخب السيراليوني وصل الخرطوم منذ الثلاثاء وحلت بعثته بفندق القراند هوليدي فيلا وأدى مرانين بالخرطوم فيما ينتظر أن يخوض مراناً مساء الجمعة وآخر السبت تأهباً لمواجهة منتخبنا يوم الأحد.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الاهلي الخرطوم يكسب مريخ الفاشر بهدف 



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 ضمن مباريات الدوري الممتاز فاز الاهلي الخرطوم على مريخ الفاشر بهدف دون مقابل ناله مدثر العلمين في المباراة التي إحتضنها ملعب الفاشر و ذلك ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الاول لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز ليرتفع الاهلي بنقاطه لـــ(16) نقطة و تجمد المريخ في نقاطه الــــ(23)


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*صباح الابداع يازعيم
جمعه مباركه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب المبدع منعم على الابداعات والروائع 
وجمعة سعيدة ومباركة عليك يارائع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ

ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺨﺴﺮ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻤﺒﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻰ ﺑﺄﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ..ﻭﺗﺄﻟﻖ ﻻﻓﺖ ﻟﺪﻳﺪﻳﻪ
ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ:ﺟﻬﺰﺕ 13 ﻻﻋﺒﺎً ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻘﻴﻪ ﺑﺤﺎﺟﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﺰﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ..ﻭﻋﻤﺮ ﻭﺭﺍﺟﻰ ﺑﺤﺎﺟﺔ ﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺇﺿﺎﻓﻴﻪ
ﺃﺳﺎﻣﻪ ﻋﻄﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻥ ﻳﻨﻘﺬ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﺼﻘﻮﺭ..ﻭﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺗﺎﻡ ﻷﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻋﻦ
ﻣﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ
ﺃﻫﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻳﻔﺎﺟﺊ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻃﻴﻦ
ﻭﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻷﺑﻴﺾ ﻳﻜﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ
ﺃﻛﺪ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ 13 ﻻﻋﺒﺎً ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ: ﻟﻦ ﺃﻫﺘﻢ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺴﺎﺭﻩ ﻭﺩﻳﺪﻳﻪ
ﺍﻷﻓﻀﻞ ﺑﺪﻧﻴﺎً
ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻰ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺨﻀﻊ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﻭﺭﺍﺟﻰ ﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺇﺿﺎﻓﻴﻪ
ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺢ ﻋﻠﻰ: ﺭﻛﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺀ ﻇﺎﻟﻤﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻰ ﻣﺎﻝ ﻟﻠﺘﻤﺜﻴﻞ
ﻣﺎﻫﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﻨﺰﺍﺭﻯ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐوﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻰ: ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﻣﻨﻈﻢ
ﻭﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﻳﻌﻪ
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻰ ﻳﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﺑﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻻﻋﺒﻰ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺳﻴﻼ ﻳﺘﻠﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻬﺎﻧﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺯﻣﻼﺋﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻟﻖ ﺍﻟﻼﻓﺖ
ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺗﺎﻡ ﻷﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻋﻦ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺨﺴﺮ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻤﺒﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻰ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﻣﻦ ﺭﻛﻠﺔ ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﻇﺎﻟﻤﻪ
ﺃﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﻳﻨﻘﺬ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻴﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺹ
ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻄﻪ ﻳﺒﺪﺃ ﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩﻩ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين ﺻﺤيفة الزعيم 

ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻰ ﻳﺤﻮﻝ ﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻷﻭﻟﻤﺒﻰ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﻌﺮﻛﺔ ﺗﻨﺎﻓﺴﻴﻪ
ﻗﺎﺿﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﻳﺠﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺴﺎﺭﻩ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﻣﻦ ﺭﻛﻠﺔ ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﻻ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ
ﻟﻬﺎ ﻭﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻳﻬﺎﺟﻤﻪ
ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺼﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺑﺎﻋﻰ ﻟﻠﻜﺸﻒ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻰ..ﻳﺸﻴﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﻭﻣﻠﺘﻘﻰ
ﻣﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺽ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺨﺴﺮ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺘﻪ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺑﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺼﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺑﺎﻋﻰ ﻟﻠﻜﺸﻒ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻰ
ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ: ﻗﺪﻣﻨﺎ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﻤﻴﺰﺓ ﻭﺩﻳﺪﻳﻪ ﻇﻬﺮ ﺑﺪﻧﻴﺎً ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ
ﺩﻋﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻟﻠﻤﺴﺎﻧﺪﻩ ﻭﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻮﻑ ﺣﺎﺗﻢ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻐﻔﺎﺭ: ﻧﺸﻜﺮ ﻣﻠﺘﻘﻰ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺽ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ
ﺧﺎﻃﺒﻪ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﻔﻪ ﺑﺮﻫﺎﻥ ﺗﻴﻪ: ﻗﺎﺋﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ
ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺗﻠﺒﻴﺔ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﻟﻺﺣﺘﻴﺎﺟﺎﺕ ﻭﻳﺸﻴﺪ ﺑﻐﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻭﻳﺼﻔﻪ ﺑﺎلاب ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺣﻰ
ﺃﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺟﻨﻮﺏ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﻪ ﻭﺗﻮﻧﺴﻴﻪ ﺗﺘﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﺍﻧﻐﺎ
ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻝ(ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ) ﻣﻦ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ: ﻻﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﻷﻯ ﺧﻼﻓﺎﺕ وﻧﻌﻴﺶ ﺇﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭﺍً ﻓﻨﻴﺎً ﻭﺇﺩﺍﺭﻳﺎً
ﺭﻭﺍﻧﻴﺎ ﻣﻘﺮﺍً ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎً ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻰ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ
ﺣﻤﺪ ﻣﻀﻮﻯ: ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻭﻥ ﻟﺘﺤﺪﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﻪ
ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﻪ: ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻤﺒﻰ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺗﻨﺎﻓﺴﻴﻪ ﻭﺃﺩﺍﺅﻧﺎ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺳﻴﺌﺎً .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين ﺻﺤﻴﻔة ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻭﻳﺔ

ﺳﻴﻄﺮﺓ ﻣﻄﻠﻘﺔ ﻟﻼﺣﻤﺮ ﻭﺗﺄﻟﻖ ﻭﺍﺿﺢ ﻟﺴﻴﻼ : ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﻳﺘﺮﺻﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻳﺤﺮﻣﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻤﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ
ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻳﺸﻴﺪ ﺑﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ .. ﻳﻤﺘﺪﺡ ﺩﻳﺪﻳﻪ .. ﻭﻳﺘﻐﺰﻝ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ
ﺍﻟﻜﻨﺰﺍﺭﻱ : ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻗﺪﻡ ﻟﻲ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﻴﺔ ﻭﺃﻋﺠﺒﺘﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﻬﺎ
ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ ﺃﺭﺍﻫﻦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺧﺒﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻟﺘﺨﻄﻲ ﺳﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻥ .. ﻭﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻀﻴﻮﻑ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﻱ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكنزاري : المريخ فريق كبير و منظم ويلعب الكرة السريعة 

 اشاد مدرب المنتخب الاولمبي التونسي ماهر الكنزاري بالمريخ وقال انه فريق كبير و منظم ويلعب الكرة السريعة و حققنا فائدة كبيرة باللعب امام و استطاع ان يصل لمرمانا كثيرا و كاد ان يخطف المقابلة لكننا استطعنا الحد من خطورته و نحن في حاجة لمثل هذه التجارب 
الصدي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برهان تيه : الباشا لاعب كبير وصاحب قيمة عالية و يجب ان يعود كما كان 

وصف الكابتن برهان تيه مدرب المريخ السابق و الرابطة لاعب كبير و صاحب قيمة فنية عالية لا غني عنها باي حال من الاحوال مشيرا الى ان الباشا يجب ان يعود كما كان لاعب حلول و منقذ لفريقه المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة ان اراد الاستمرار حتى لا يكتب نهايته بالمريخ و ندرك جيدا ان اللاعب كان يمثل قوة لا يستهان بها في الاحمر لكنه تعرض لظزوف أخرجته عن تشكيلة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفريق طارق : علاقة غارزيتو طيبة مع اللاعبين 

نفي الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام لنادي المريخ و رئيس البعثة لتونس وجود مشاكل بين اللاعبين و الجهاز لفني بقيادة غارزيتو و اضاف : الفرنسي يعيش اجمل فتراته مع المريخ و علاقته طيبة بنجوم الاحمر و هو ينتقل بهم من افضل لافضل و الان يخطط معهم لتحقيق فضل النتائج في البطولة الافريقية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الابيض يفوز على النسور بهدف السماني في الدقيقة 90

حقق الهلال الابيض فوزا غاليا على النسور ام درمان بهدف حمل توقيع لاعبه السماني في الدقيقة 90 في المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر اليوم في بطولة الدوري الممتاز و ذلك على ملعب استاد الابيض ليرتفع بنقاطه لـــ(23) نقطة و تجمدت النسور في 16 نقطة وفي كادوقلي تعادل الهلال و الميرغني بدون اهداف
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا اخونا عبد المنعم على اضافة الصباح الرياضى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أنباء عن تولي ابوهريرة حسين منصب وزير الرياضة بولاية الخرطوم
تفيد المتابعات أن أبوهريرة حسين رئيس اتحاد الناشئين السابق مرشح فوق العادة لتقلد منصب وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم، واستبشرت الأوساط الرياضية بالخبر الذي لم يتم الكشف عنه ولم يخرج إلى حيز العلن والتنفيذ، ويعتبر أبوهريرة أحد مفجري ثورة الشباب والناشئين في السنوات الماضية من واقع تحقيقه للكثير من النجاحات في المجال، وفي عهده دبت الحياة في ملاعب الناشئين بعد فترة جفاف وتغول على الملاعب كادت تقضي على أخضر الرياضة ويابسها غير أن الشاب صاحب الطموح الكبير والعطاء الباذخ تمكن من إعادة الحياة من جديد لقطاع يمثل المستقبل في كل بقاع العالم.
الخبر الذي لم يتم الإفصاح عنه ولا يعرف أحد حقيقة ما إذا كان صائبا أو محض اجتهاد وشائعات صادف هوى عند كل رياضي لكون أبوهريرة يعتبر واحدا ممن تدرجوا بمنطقية ومثالية في العمل الإداري وهو رياضي معروف ويحظى بشعبية واحترام كبير من كل ألوان الطيف.
                        	*

----------

